# 2012 Mk6 GLI Air Build Thread



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thought of just making a build thread to post progress on my Mk6 GLI as well as questions I might have. To make the long story short I bought a used V1 kit and had wired it up and everything then while I was about to make a frame for the kit, my plans totally went opposite and had some financial issues and now my V1 kit and other car parts are for sale. After tax season, I plan on purchasing a full V2 kit.

Anyway, I've already ran lines from battery/fuse box towards my trunk to prep for my management/compressor. And today I've already ran 1/4" airlines from my side rear wheel wells (next to the ABS Grommet) and have them nicely tucked away on each side until I get install my full kit. Decided to run my airlines through the side of the rear wheel wells since I want to keep my spare wheel and want to keep the air setup and spare wheel separate from each other.

I plan on running dual 444c compressors into a 4 Gal tank with a 1/4 SMC Water trap in between the tank and manifold all under a V2 management

Anyway I'm going to post progressions/questions onto this thread the more I get into my kit.

------------

*Questions*

- Can I run three compressors at the same time without hurting the stock battery, with all three of them having their own power line connected to the battery, or would I need to have a separate battery for all three to be connected?

- Can I have two tanks in my car with Tank1 having 3 compressors connected to it, and then an airline connecting Tank1 to Tank2, then Tank2 to manifold (with water trap in between)? Since there is an airline between Tank1 and Tank2, would the PSI levels in the tanks be accurate?

- I was at a car meet last week and was asking an owner of an 8th Gen Civic with K-Sport Bags about bags in general. He said you're supposed to air out the entire bags each night or if you do not do so, the bags will not last as long. Is this true?

- While I was installing my airlines today and was putting my airline through a rubber grommet, I was pulling on the other side and had noticed I accidentally bent the airline on the other side (stupid airline was making so much loops) but I caught it before the bend got worse, but regardless it was still bent, I inspected the airline and it seemed to look fine, all there is to it is a small bent indentation on it, this line is going to my front and didn't have any spare 15 feet airline available so I still ran it to the front. Question, would it still be fine to run it? I guess I'd have to find out when the bags are connected to it.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Just thought of updating you guys with my air build thread, after two months of basically researching I've pulled the trigger about bought a V2 complete kit from ORT with dual 480c compressors

Pictures of the rear brackets getting grinded off. The first part was a betch do it but the three other ones were simple once I figured out what to do




























Was at Home Depot and ended up buying one box of laminated floor for my false floor, came to Home Depot that day thinking of buying one thing and ended up coming out with this box of hardwood floor










More of my air suspension came. Weird how I got 6 boxes with a few of them coming in different days 



















Ran the v2 harness through here and through the left side panels



















Didn't really know where to located a ground location and I'm a noob and this is my first time so I just put it here










Setting up the foundation for my false floor and also I want to keep my spare as well




























And I can take that piece of wood off when needed










Made a little cut out for the hardwood floor out of a box










The sun went down and called it a day

Then the next morning I proceeding in making the false floor, and I bought a jig saw as well and was my first time using it. Not bad for just watching YouTube tutorials and for it being my first time



















Here's how it looks with the hinges










Didn't get to snap a lot of pictures on the way but here are pictures of installing the trunk





































Finished product











Also put some jb weld on the nutserts for the rear nipples after drilling a 17/32 hole, figured this would be good to keep that nutsert in place since I've read a lot of ppl not being able to keep that nutsert in place or how it keeps falling out or whatever. It worked though. 














































Quick comparison between Koni yellows/bags with Raceland Ultimo rears










Also cut my bump stops in half










Also bought this for my drain port









I also ran out of Teflon tape so I went to Home Depot and I ended up buying Teflon paste that works immediately without waiting to dry. Worked like a charm and really easy, hated taking the time to hold the fitting and wrapping it with the tape









I have a cell phone mount and put the controller on it, kind of ghetto but it's fun monitoring the psi levels while driving









Here is my car aired out
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Btw, this is where I routed my airlines, near the rear abs line 










My 1/4 AVS Water traps and SMC check valves, yes, those are AVS water traps, I purchased the, directly from AVS. They said they came out with anodized colored water traps but they weren't as popular as the black or chrome ones so they stopped production with them










Kleinn 102 Airhorns. Got lucky with these and bought them for $12 shipped brand new from Amazon, I believe Amazon had a glitch and accidentally lowered the price for these bad boys and I coincidently saw them and purchased them on the spot, thought of buying another set the next day but they fixed the price back to $60 something 










All mounted, don't worry it doesn't look as cluttered anymore










Air horn button










Recycled and sold some plastic water bottles and cans to help me out of being in debt with this air ride expense -_-











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh_paint (Sep 17, 2011)

Reserving this for future reference :thumbup: Nice work!


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

nice work! cant wait to do mine


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. Means a lot


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

In all honesty, I'd be careful with those AVS traps. 

1. they leak
2. fittings never seem to seat properly
3. I stopped using them (refer to 1 & 2)


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice build :thumbup:

Few questions/comments (hope i don't offend):
1 - I'd agree with Andrew, i have heard of nothing but hassle from the AVS water traps. If they start to leak check out the SMC ones :thumbup:
2 - Do you plan on redoing that board out of maybe more hardwood and make it match your floor? Maybe make it the whole length across and nicely secure the wiring on the other side? Would keep everything really accessible if something were to need diagnosing and fancy it up a bit
3 - How do you like the klein 102? I have the 99's and my buddy has the 130, never heard the 102 before. high or low or medium pitch? I'd assume pretty low due to the trumpet length eh.
4 - yellow/blue switches beside the horn button, are those compressor kill switches? If so nice touch :thumbup:
5 - Any thoughts on a handle or tie off for the floor since you can't remove it completely? I'd assume you may be swearing quite a bit if you had to remove the spare tire at this current point haha


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Buck Russell said:


> In all honesty, I'd be careful with those AVS traps.
> 
> 1. they leak
> 2. fittings never seem to seat properly
> 3. I stopped using them (refer to 1 & 2)


Thanks for the tip. I'll give these guys a try. Plus I'm also directly in contact with a person inside AVS. And I got three of these for $60 shipped, decided to pull the trigger and try them out, if anything I'll update this thread about them in the future 




MechEngg said:


> Nice build :thumbup:
> 
> Few questions/comments (hope i don't offend):
> 1 - I'd agree with Andrew, i have heard of nothing but hassle from the AVS water traps. If they start to leak check out the SMC ones :thumbup:
> ...












I still have these pieces of wood to cover up the plywood in the back part. I've been thinking of salvaging that piece and putting it over the plywood but I'm still diagnosing everything. I know this is not necessary but that those things you see behind the plywood is a water trap to a shut off valve to a check valve all three of them are between the tank and manifold. I know the v2 is pretty fragile for some and I just thought of adding a check valve and shut off valve wouldn't hurt. The shut off valve is there is for the purpose of if the v2 is leaking air in the manifold from the tank, the shut off valve is there to take prevent leaks (of course this is in case of an emergency, with this being one of my emergency things) also if one of the valves in the v2 that control air going into the bags leak, I have four PTC inflation valves ready to get put on (another emergency thing)

The Klein 102s are pretty good, surprisingly they're not that deep judging by the length of the horns but I'd say they're in the medium range. I also actually put an SMC pressure control to control the flow of air going in the horns. 









And yes one of those switches are for my compressors, and one is for interior led lighting. Those buttons were a pain to install too...

And yes, I'm still thinking of a handle/tie down for the hardwood floor, and also thinking of putting a hook on the top of my trunk so when I lift the hardwood floor I can easily hook it up there to keep it open while I take the spare out. 

As far as for taking out the spare, I think it's pretty easy for me with the way I set it up. Here are some pictures.




























This piece of wood is just resting on top of the spare to keep an equal solid foundation of level









And the spare









Of course, I'm still going to end up changing a few things here and there but other than that, it seems to be good. The two brackets mounted holding my tank are solid as well, with the plywood screwed onto the two brackets and it being mounted on the bottom to provide better stability as well. 


Feedback is greatly appreciated and I thank you guys. Plus I do have to give you credit MechEngg for answering some of my questions. Plus I even studied three of your build threads prior to this project 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

2009RoutanSE said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll give these guys a try. Plus I'm also directly in contact with a person inside AVS. And I got three of these for $60 shipped, decided to pull the trigger and try them out, if anything I'll update this thread about them in the future *It never hurts to give them a try if you have them already* :thumbup:
> 
> I still have these pieces of wood to cover up the plywood in the back part. I've been thinking of salvaging that piece and putting it over the plywood but I'm still diagnosing everything. I know this is not necessary but that those things you see behind the plywood is a water trap to a shut off valve to a check valve all three of them are between the tank and manifold. I know the v2 is pretty fragile for some and I just thought of adding a check valve and shut off valve wouldn't hurt. The shut off valve is there is for the purpose of if the v2 is leaking air in the manifold from the tank, the shut off valve is there to take prevent leaks (of course this is in case of an emergency, with this being one of my emergency things) also if one of the valves in the v2 that control air going into the bags leak, I have four PTC inflation valves ready to get put on (another emergency thing) *You may notice a small quirk with the V2 since you added a check valve. If you have any leak at all in your tank and you go into your vehicle your V2 will not be reading the correct pressure. This is because the pressure transducer is in the manifold and you have "trapped" the air there with the check valve. Not a big deal, just press any one of the buttons and your pressure will drop immediately and it will read correctly, just a quirk you may notice.* :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I replied in bold above


----------



## rcrow20 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking good dude I just got the flooring for my trunk, I bought your v1 kit. Got a new controller so I don't have to worry about the back without Mounting it... the compressor leaks where the line exits though, any advice on sealing methods? I tried to refresh the tape but it's still leaking what was the name of that putty you got?


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I replied in bold above


Thanks for the helpful tips!




rcrow20 said:


> Looking good dude I just got the flooring for my trunk, I bought your v1 kit. Got a new controller so I don't have to worry about the back without Mounting it... the compressor leaks where the line exits though, any advice on sealing methods? I tried to refresh the tape but it's still leaking what was the name of that putty you got?


How's the false flooring coming along? As far as for the leaks, you should try the tpfe paste Home Depot supplies, it kind be a little messy if you're not careful. The brand is Rectorseal T plus 2 the red labeled one, which is immediate sealing compared to others where you have to wait. You should try replacing the viair check valve it came with, I remember that one was the one that leaked before I took it off my wife's car


----------

